# Ipad en stock ??



## Flav2104 (29 Mai 2010)

Je voulais savoir si des personnes savaient si à l'apple store du Louvre il y avait encore des Ipad disponible ??

Merci


----------



## skender (31 Mai 2010)

Oui ! Affirmatif ! Il y en avait encore un grand stock hier soir à l'Apple Store du Louvre... Et ca n'avait pas l'air de s'arracher... Il est donc probable qu'ils y soient encore en ce début de semaine.


----------



## xl560 (31 Mai 2010)

je viens d'avoir l'AppleStore du louvre

iPad 32 Go wifi dispo mias il y en a plus beaucoup !
je compte passé en fin de journée, l apersonne m'a conseillé de les rappeler avant de passer.

A+


----------



## cousinhube (31 Mai 2010)

Salut à tous,

Je serais à PARIS le week end prochain, est ce que vous savez comment se fait la vente d'iPad au Louvre: puis-je en réserver, ou sont ils livrés tous les jours, prévoient ils une pénurie... ?

De plus, est ce que les accessoires suivants sont dispos ?:

- Dock + clavier

- Etui officiel

- Adaptateur USB + SD CARD

Merci de partager vos lumières


----------



## xl560 (31 Mai 2010)

re,

je suis passé finalement à midi (impatience, quand tu nous tiens), pris un 32Go Wi-Fi.

plus d'etui officiel
clavier, dock et adaptateur usb dispo.

pour le lecteur de carte SD, pas demandé.

Dans l'ensemble, pas trop de monde, 5 minutes pour avoir quelqu'un de dispo.

A+ (vivement ce soir).


----------



## dupontrodo (2 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,
savez-vous quelle est la situation à l'Apple Store du Louvre concernant le stock des iPad en ce milieu de semaine ?
Je compte y aller ce soir ou demain matin.
Merci


----------



## r e m y (2 Juin 2010)

01 43 16 78 00

C'est le telephone de l'AppleStore du Louvre!


----------



## clochelune (2 Juin 2010)

adaptateur USB, ça m'intéresse! pour brancher une clé USB ? je vais voir sur Apple Store
j'ai eu l'iPad wifi 64 Go à la fnac vélizy le jour de sa sortie (tous les 3G avaient été pris d'assaut la première heure!) mais il en restait peu

pas de housse Apple
j'ai reçu une housse InCase sur l'AppleStore (livrée en deux jours) et un dock clavier...

l'adaptateur USB m'intéresse pour brancher une clé USB contenant mes documents iWork
qui peut m'en dire plus là-dessus ?


----------



## cflo (2 Juin 2010)

Je suis passé à l'Applestore, hier soir, à 19h30 et il n'y avait plus d'iPad
Le vendeur m'a conseillé de passer commande sur internet


----------



## MacSedik (2 Juin 2010)

clochelune a dit:


> l'adaptateur USB m'intéresse pour brancher une clé USB contenant mes documents iWork
> qui peut m'en dire plus là-dessus ?



pas possible de brancher un clé USB dessus, sauf un APN... 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UBr2k1vLojA&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UBr2k1vLojA&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cflo (2 Juin 2010)

Je viens d'avoir l'Applestore Louvre en ligne : toujours pas d'iPad...
Mais possibilité de laisser son e-mail pour être mis sur liste d'attente. Quand le modèle convoité arrive, ils vous envoient un mail et vous le gardent pendant 24h


----------



## samoussa (2 Juin 2010)

Voilà pourquoi je n' ai pas laissé passer le premier weekend! Que je suis allé à la fnac et que mon pote Alem ( bien connu du coin) m' a fait une facture et un passage en caisse express. Du coup je peux vous écrire de mon papad ! ;-)


----------



## NoxDiurna (2 Juin 2010)

il y en avait 64Go 3G à la Fnac Champs


----------



## dupontrodo (3 Juin 2010)

cflo a dit:


> Je viens d'avoir l'Applestore Louvre en ligne : toujours pas d'iPad...
> Mais possibilité de laisser son e-mail pour être mis sur liste d'attente. Quand le modèle convoité arrive, ils vous envoient un mail et vous le gardent pendant 24h


On peut laisser son email par telephone ou bien il faut se rendre à l'Apple Store ?


----------



## cflo (3 Juin 2010)

Il suffit de téléphoner pour laisser son e-mail. Pas besoin de passer à l'Applestore.


----------



## Tuncurry (3 Juin 2010)

cflo a dit:


> Il suffit de téléphoner pour laisser son e-mail. Pas besoin de passer à l'Applestore.



Y'a pas mal d'Ipad encore dispos mais ailleurs que dans les apple centers mais il faut arriver quand même au moment de la livraison . J'ai cru comprendre que l'idéal est de se pointer en début de semaine.
Sinon, à aujourd'hui :
MacStuff a 1 ipad 64Go + 1 32  (commandes de 15 IPAD pour mardi)
Surcouf Daumesnil a encore 1 IPAD 64G dispo (hier) et attend une grosse livraison en fin de semaine
IDLC a 3 IAPD 3G et 1 64Go Wifi en stock (date hier)
Alis informatique (bastille) n'en avait plus hier mais meme donne, une 10zaine de commande en cours et pas de grosse liste de précommandes, donc...


----------



## colbosc (3 Juin 2010)

Commandé chez .... Darty, 3G 32 Go hier, il arrive demain. Il y en a encore sur le site.


----------

